# Who's Fishing the COCC Tourney This Weekend?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I see that there is a COCC tourney this weekend. Who is going to be fishing it? I am leaning very heavily towards fishing it, even though I've never fished O'Shaughnessy Reservoir before. I'll be staying the weekend at my dads cabin in Hocking County, so this will be a good way to spend my Saturday night. Even though it's unlimited HP, Doc told me that my 14 foot tracker & 9.9 would/should do fine there.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

what time is the hrs for the tourny????


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

5:30 -6:45 is the check in time. 7pm-2am is the tourney time. The next tournament is on July 28th (sat). You meet at Home Rd. boat ramp. You will need to pre register or you can register there, but it is easier to register online. Just go to ohiocatfish.com


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i have been seriously considering it


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

well Nate,you know I am there,we talked about it. It is for two man teams.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

if anyone needs a partner im here i have nothing to do that night. let me know if anyone needs me. i can get bait shad and other live bait.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

01mercLS said:


> 5:30 -6:45 is the check in time. 7pm-2am is the tourney time. The next tournament is on July 28th (sat). You meet at Home Rd. boat ramp. You will need to pre register or you can register there, but it is easier to register online. Just go to ohiocatfish.com


I think the next tourney is THIS saturday isn't it? (June 30th)


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes there is one this Sat, and yea your boat will do fine we run a 14 ft aluminum with a trolling motor only. Not that its ideal but its all i got right now. The wakes arnt bad cause around the launch is no wake and as soon as night falls its no wake. Hope to see all you guys up here, should be an interesting night with a good turnout.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> I think the next tourney is THIS saturday isn't it? (June 30th)


Yea im sorry, i dont know why i said sat the 28th I meant the 30th this sat. See you there.


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

We look forward to hopefully seeing some more new faces at the tournament this Saturday (June 30th). The Home Rd Boat Ramp is pretty easy to find, just head north on Rt257 past the columbus zoo and a couple miles you'll see the ramps on your left. Mike and I usually are set up by a little after five by the ramps. 

As far as boats are concerned your going to probably be fine with anyting, I have actually fished O'Shay many of time out of a canoe with a trolling motor and have done fantastic. 

Let me know if you have any questions, feel free to email me at 

[email protected]


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, I dont think I can make this one afterall. It looks to be about 150 miles or so out of the way, becasue I'd have to go back to Hocking County sat morning to pick up by boy.

I would love to be able to make the next one. If I can I'll actually make plans for doing it.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

We'd love to have you. Hopefully next time will work out a little better with your schedule and the travel time won't be so far.

See everyone on Saturday.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it true there has never been a flathead caught in this tourny?


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

In the past they have been caught, but not this year. They are in there, but hard to come by. Can't say that too many people fish for them though. I have certainly been fishing a lot more live bait this year though trying.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Is it true there has never been a flathead caught in this tourny?


Why do you ask? It's not like your even going to catch a Flathead this year!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Why do you ask? It's not like your even going to catch a Flathead this year!


Did you all just feel the temperature drop in here??


----------

